# Who's getting ready?



## LilSiman/Medina

It's that time of year again when you start looking at all the old videos and start planning hunts. I'm pumped for this season. Trying to get one with a bow but the biggest goal this year is getting my buddies little brother his first bird. Who else has been thinking about the gobbles lately?


----------



## kernal83

Absolutely! the gf got me a Dave smith decoy. Can't wait to see what that pretty thing is all about haha. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mushijobah

I am! Ready to drop a tom!


----------



## ironman172

this is the first fall I haven't had any on my place....deer were almost non exsistant too....but the 4 neighbors dogs were seen way to much up in my woods


----------



## n-strut

I am always thinking about them crazy birds, taking the bow this year as well.Can't get here fast enough.


----------



## firstflight111

there's still geese to kill ..no time to think about turkey's .1 week before it starts then i will thing about it ..


----------



## fakebait

Looking forward to it this year. I have not been able to go the the last three years do to finances. I do not need to watch or read up on the subject. I check out my flock during deer gun and they are right where they always are and were making plenty of noise. All I need is buy the license and I'm ready to go. Over the years I found simpler is better. Less equipment to carry in and out. Less calling and less movement playing with all the extra toys.


----------



## FISNFOOL

I'll try a bow hunt this year.


----------



## T-180

Wife got me a Mossberg 500 Turkey Thug camo set up for Christmas so I am really ready !!! Already started to pattern it with different loads and really like what I see so far. May even try it out on a few coyotes just to knock the newness off of it. 
Had tresspasser issues last year on the main farm I hunt, just hope that's over with now. Need to find another farm or two to hunt.


----------



## Bowhunter57

I shot my first one last spring...with a Mossberg 500 Turkey Special. I've gotta get one with a bow this year.  I'm not hoping to top last year's bird size, which was 22 lbs. with an 11" beard. Really lucky for a first bird. 

I've got an Ameristep Carnivore groundblind, several decoys and a good place to hunt with plenty of birds. April can't get here soon enough!

Bowhunter57


----------



## tadluvadd

Seems i always think about it even when deer hunting in fall.going to try to take one this year with a cva black powder dbl barrel.should be fun!


----------



## Darron

Can't wait for season. Been seeing a nice flock using the farm and I am sure my other haunts have a decent pop as well. Going to frost seed some clover next weekend and put the cams back out. Seems like about mid-March I start seeing them strut in my food plots.


----------



## kernal83

Walked outside to go to work this morning right at first light heard some robins chirping. All I could think about was the excitement of hearing a bird gobble off the roost. Bring on turkey season 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

got a new property today North of our main property but not butting up against it. I'm excited to hunt this new property but I've never come across turkey sign on the property during the summer when I've been there.


----------



## anglerNpurgatory

I'll be chasin 'em with stick and string too. Saw a flock in a field just outside of city limits the other day. Really got me pumped. Last year was my first season of serious turkey hunting. Never sealed the deal, but saw a few birds and got busted by a tom that sneaked up behind me. Got a few things to get together before season. Need to improve the ghillie suit a bit and maybe build a short hybrid longbow more suitable for ambush hunting.


----------



## phishyone1

Got my tags today, Been working the calls a little bit........... Im all pumped up now, Wont be long................. GOBBLE,GOBBLE


----------



## Cat-goes-meoWWW

Hey there, so I am newer member and this is my first post, so we will see how it goes. Just had a few questions for everyone. A buddy and I are planning a trip the first week of may to go to Wayne national forest to do some bird hunting. This will be our first real turkey hunting trip other than woodlots in northwest ohio. Was just wanting to get some input on the Athens, and Marietta units. I bought a gps and we will be getting the topo maps of the forest. We are taking a camper down and are just going to camp for 4 days. As far as the units go is one better than the other? Not looking for a good place to hunt just wanted to get some opinions on the two different places.


----------



## phishyone1

I use to hunt new Washington near Marietta catts meowwww... It was public land, and it was pretty good to boot............ If gas wasnt so dang high, Id prolly be going there again but.............


----------



## Cat-goes-meoWWW

thanks i may have to look into the area.


----------

